# Hello Everybody!!!!



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

Hello Everyone!!!!!!!

I'm very happy to find a forum about Cats!!! My name is Ariel, I have three dogs, three cats, and a bird. I love animals of all kinds and would love to meet someone with the same interests as mine. Anyone out there? (puts hand up to shade eyes) Anyone at all????  Well I hope to meet you soon!!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum, Ariel!

We look forward to learning more about you, and your animals! We LOVE pics, so if you have any, please share them with us!

I have experience with cats, dogs, birds, iguanas, fish, hamsters, ferrets, turtles... I think that's is it.. :shock: Not enough if you ask me! I'm going to fill out some applications at a couple vets tomorrow..


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here we are, Ariel! Right now I have only 2 cats and a dog, but I used to have 3 collies--and a couple of litters a year, 4 cats, 12 aquariums, 2 finches and 3 parakeets--oh, and four children! I think you're at the right place. I'm glad you finally found us. We've been waving and waving!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

thanks for replying so fast!!
I hate to say this but i dont exactly know how to enter pics. I'm not a computer kid. two of our cats are orange tabbys and the other is a pure black one.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I always enjoy meeting other animal lover's like myself. It's nice to have you here!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

*our farm*

acctually all the animals aren't mine. A cat by the name of Garfield ( an orange tabby )belongs to my sis, who also owns a golden retriver.(and also a snake from time to time) one cat belongs to me ( another orange tabby ), _my Precious _,(i'm reading lord of the rings at the moment). The other cat belongs to the family, Queen of Sheba is her full name (a beautiful black cat she is). I own a Border Collie too. The fam also owns a flock of chickens, A great big dog, ( A breed so mixed we call him a tazzmanian devil dog), and a small lake with hundreds of fish and turtles in it. thatsa about it unless you want to count my two little brothers. Hope you enjoy reading about our little farm!!!


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey Ariel










A huge warm welcome from all of us


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

Thank you everybody!!!
I feel loved  . I'm very happy to be here >>>(


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm a little late for the party (as usual :roll: ), but I just want to say hello and welcome! I live with my 3 cats and I also have another cat that lives with my mom (because she was a bad girl and was mean to everyone else). Anyways, Welcome!!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow I'm surprised!!! :shock: I introduced myself at a dog forum (doggroups) and I'm still waiting for someone to answer me. I'm so happy to have so many people welcome me!! Let me shout to the whole world " I LOVE ANIMALS!!! :lol: " I'm very glad to here with people to talk to. This is an awesome place to be  . >>>>)


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I agree--this is the best group of animal lovers! :wink:


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

It's the BEST!!! ****


----------



## TheLuckySeven (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey Ariel! Welcome to the forum!

You will find a bunch of animal lovers here. We have 7 cats, 2 dogs, 1 hedgehog and 16 pet rats. I've also had hamsters, parakeets, cockatiels, aquariums, snakes and sugar gliders in the past. Welcome!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW. If you get some Monkeys and a giraffe or two you can open a Zoo and charge addmisson.


----------

